# Three Counties Cat Show 16th August GCCF



## SavannahKitten

Our girl, Dollycats Felony championed at this show.
Woo hoo!


----------



## JANICE199

SavannahKitten said:


> Our girl, Dollycats Felony championed at this show.
> Woo hoo!


are you anywhere near MALVERN?


----------



## SavannahKitten

Eh?....................


----------



## JANICE199

ops have i got it wrong? i know the 3 counties show is held in malvern worcs.


----------



## Anna Shafto

Ahhh, I met Felony (and your husband?) at the weekend and listened to the judge saying what an absolutely wonderful cat Felony is and how well she handled - she was absolutley thrilled to have made such a lovely cat up to Champion! 

There is a pic on Cat Planet - Home of her


----------



## staceyscats1

well done hun !!!!! wooooooooot xxxxx


----------



## Jen26

Well done, you must be so proud!


----------



## Siamese Kelly

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO FELONY AND OF COURSE HER SLAVE NICOLAGorgeous gal Nic and easy achievement either-well done love


----------



## Sungold-Bengals

Congratulations to Felony & Douglas 

A super home bred girl!


----------



## Selk67U2

*Woo Hoo, Well Done, thats great news*



> are you anywhere near MALVERN?


*Hehe Janice, I used to live right next to there years ago, in my teens, on what used to be the Army camp, Wood Farm Camp. I was an Army brat, lol. *


----------



## SavannahKitten

Thanks all.
Thanks for the link Anna 

Felony is just returning from our stud having been mated the day after the show. How's that for timing!


----------



## Sungold-Bengals

Fingers crossed more show stoppers on their way


----------

